# July meeting host?



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Would someone like to host our July meeting?

Send me a PM if you would like to.

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok, we will have a joint meeting with the DFW Killifish club.

The date and time for the meeting is:
Saturday, July 7, 2007 at 6:00 PM

Note that:
1. The day is the first Saturday of the month (not our usual 3-rd Saturday of the month).
2. The time is 6:00 PM (not our usual 1:00PM)

I will announce more details on Tuesday.

--Nikolay


----------



## jdogg (Jun 22, 2007)

I am new to the sight and maybe I am not looking in the right place. Could you tell me where the meeting is going to be held? I would like to try and make my first meeting. Also do people bring plants to trade at these meetings or other items? Any help or suggestions would be deeply appreciated. 

Sincerely Jim Chaney


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Jim,

Please see this info that I just posted:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...94-dfwapc-july-meeting-2007-a.html#post312025

Yes some us usually bring plants to trade. But some people just bring their big mouth (me). Basically it's a very informal meeting but it always has a topic that makes it worthwhile attending.

--Nikolay


----------

